# Over 70m used Auck public transport



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you travel by public transport in Auckland?

It seems that more Aucklander's are using public transport, there has been a 10% increase in journeys in the past 12 months which hopefully will assist the roads.



> Auckland public transport usage has exceeded 70 million passenger journeys in the last 12 months.
> 
> It's an increase of nearly 10 percent from last year.
> 
> In February alone, patronage was nearly six-million, showing a jump of almost 500,000 compared to the same time in 2011.


The story appears here


Over 70m used Auck public transport - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------

